# Fuji SL 1 Comp (craiglist)



## javier.cyril (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just asking for your opinion on this bike. Been shopping around for about a month now for a road bike and I came across this listing for a Fuji.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/3063818834.html

Thoughts? Good Value? Bad Value? Anyone own this particular bike?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MC357 (Oct 25, 2011)

i need 10 post to post a link so wait a few posts...


----------



## MC357 (Oct 25, 2011)

post!


----------



## MC357 (Oct 25, 2011)

just 2 more


----------



## MC357 (Oct 25, 2011)

almost


----------



## MC357 (Oct 25, 2011)

ok...
this is the same bike just diff color...
Fuji SL1 Comp Road Bike - Road Bikes

if you can get a better price on the one you found on CL then jump on it, my friend has the same bike and its great!


----------



## javier.cyril (Jun 13, 2012)

@ MC357
LOL, that's weird, i was able to post a link on my very first post. But yeah, i'm definitely trying my best to talk down the price. It comes with some extras so every little bit i can knock off his asking price is only icing on the cake.


----------

